# 3 Monitore für Racing-Games - Welche Hardware brauche ich?



## madtriben (26. November 2012)

*3 Monitore für Racing-Games - Welche Hardware brauche ich?*

Hallo zusammen

Ich kaufe mir bald einen neuen PC. Damit game ich dann vor allem Racing-Simulationen, wie rFactor 2, iRacing, usw.
Das ganze soll dann in Full-HD auf drei Monitoren laufen.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung, wieviel Power es braucht, um rFactor 2 (Beta-Version) bei maximalem Setting (aber "nur" Full HD) und mindestens 80fps über drei Monitore laufen zu lassen?

Reicht die Hardware, die ich zu kaufen plane:

i7 3770 (4 x 3,4 Ghz)
16 GB Ram
GeForce GTX 660 Ti
ASUS P8Z77-M (Mainboard)

Ich kenne mich schlecht aus mit PC-Hardware. 
Ich nehme aber an, dass es am ehesten an der Grafikkarte scheitern könnte, oder?
Sollte ich da besser auf eine GTX 680 oder gar auf zwei Grafikkarten aufstocken? Geht das überhaupt mit diesem Mainboard?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2012)

Also, ich bin nicht sicher, ob die GTX 660 Ti auch 3 Moniotore beherrscht - ich weiß noch, dass es bei Release der GTX 680 und 670 die erste Karte mit nur einem Grafikchip von Nvidia war, die das konnten. AMD bietet Unterstützung für 3 Monitore aber auch bei günstigeren Karten und schon seit längerem - zudem hat AMD für den Preis auch mehr Leistung als Nvidia.

Ich würde statt der GTX 660 Ti daher lieber eine AMD 7950 (übertaktet) nehmen, die ist ähnlich teuer und ein gutes Stück besser, eine übertaktete Version geht schon eher in Richtung GTX 670. Die GTX 660 Ti hingegen wird schon von der AMD 7870 eingeholt.

MIt welcher Karte laufen denn Deine Rennspiele auf EINEM Monitor problemlos? Das wäre ein guter Anhaltspunkt.

Wegen der CPU: die lohnt sich nicht, die ist in spielen nicht merkbar als ein i5-3450, und falls Du übertakten willst, dann nimm den i5-3570k. Und 16GB RAM brauchst Du auch nciht, es gibt noch nicht mal Spiele, die merkbar was davon haben, wenn man statt 4GB sich 8GB einbaut. 2x4GB reichen also, und das auch eine ganze Weile.

Für das Board würden alle Grafikkarten passen - es ist halt nur so, dass die Karte dann den kleinen PCIe-Slot unter dem Grafikslot verdeckt, was eine ROlle spielt, wenn Du eine Zusatzkarte zB für Sound besorgen willst. Es gibt aber genug Boards zu Wahl so ab 70-80€, die auch größer sind (ATX und nicht nur µATX)


----------

